# Super advice?



## rider58 (10 May 2010)

Hi all, 

Before I start, I have read through most of the super post, but they all break out in arguments 

I just want some advice on someone who understands my positon. 

I'm 24, earn 45k gross and have $18,xxx in My rest super acct. I'm still new to the stock market and probably wouldnt feel confident enough to open an self managed acct. I've recently started adding $25 on top of my 9% per week to get a little back from the co-contribution ( only works out to be around $300p/a but it all helps in the long run ).. I've also opened an interest account which I add $50 per week to, I use this as compounding investement i guess. However This may, or may not be a waste of time after I pay tax on the interest and take inflation into account?

What are my best options? I don't want to hit 65 and have 200k in my account. By that time it will inflation as it is, it may only be worth  :

Thanks...


----------



## prawn_86 (10 May 2010)

Please note that members are not allowed to give advice due to ASIC regulations. Please contact a licensed advisor.

Thread closed sorry


----------

